# looking for some tips on starting a SW tank



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

as the title says im planning to own a saltwater tank. any tips on how, what, what not to do in the tank? i might get the jbj 12 gallon nano cube so please help me to setup one.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm sure more will chime in but I just hand a gruelling few weeks to go into detail that I would like to in order to get you in the right direction. I'll should be firing on more cylinders by tomorrow 

In the meantime, I just finished an installation that is cubish like the nano/biocube to give you some inspiration 

Link


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

could you tell me on what do i need and what do i need to do in order to start a saltwater aquarium? frequent water changes? how to do water change in a small reef tank? do i need protein skimmers for it? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

try posting your question in the salty section here:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=24
i think most of the people in this area will be freshies, some keep both types of tanks but you'll get more replies there

and yeah, you need a protein skimmer


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

oh shoot. thanks for the link! i posted a thread on the wrong section thanks bluekrissyspikes-san!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

there's also a sticky for nano - http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7482

I think a Nano setup is a great way to get introduced to this hobby. Depending on your interest, you could get hooked completely after a reasonable success with nano.

You want to research and plan ahead on what you want to keep in there. Expect to deal with regular maintenance tasks such as water change (once a week at least) and water top-offs (to maintain consistent salinity level) which is somewhat unique to SW.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Moved to correct forum


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks for the help and moving it. 

but one more thing.. i saw everything and reviewed em up.. 

on a rough estimate.. will it really cost me that much money on getting the essentials i need?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> and yeah, you need a protein skimmer


Not always, depending on your natural filtration and water change regiment.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Since you are in North York, your best bet is to go see Ken @SeaUMarine.

10 Apple Creek Blvd
Markham, ON
(905) 475-1089
www.seaumarine.com
[email protected]

All his product and livestock are reasonably priced and on top of that, he'll take the time to answer all your Q's, make recommendations to suit your vision and help you with a list and add up the costs. If budget is a concern, he'll be more than happy to create a "progressive" shopping list.

Ken's a super honest guy and won't steer you wrong 

HTH and best of luck as well as lots of fun!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

wtac said:


> Ken's a super honest guy and won't steer you wrong
> 
> HTH and best of luck as well as lots of fun!


I can attest to Ken's good nature, he is a great guy and has helped us a great deal. Prices are more than fair and we've never had a problem with any corals or fish purchased from him.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

brapbrapboom said:


> thanks for the help and moving it.
> 
> but one more thing.. i saw everything and reviewed em up..
> 
> on a rough estimate.. will it really cost me that much money on getting the essentials i need?


Essentials IMO - Light, Tank, Heater, Power heads, and live rocks...

Yeah. Ken is a great guy...


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

UnderTheSea said:


> Not always, depending on your natural filtration and water change regiment.


true enough. i just always see people on other forums posting issues in sw section and getting replies asking them if they have a protein skimmer. a tank can function without one but a protein skimmer makes it easier.


----------

